# Love/dating tips part one: Identifying attraction.



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

Tophat182 said:


> Women carry things around in their vagina?


Duh
purse and vagina are practically synonyms
i can never remember which one i keep my makeup and cell phone in. 
i like to keep people guessing


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hehe, calling you all the time now.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Are the others going to be their own topic as well? Or are they going to be in this thread?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

some guys will make fun of or tease a girl they are crushing on. I think it's a guy thing that we never quite grow out of all together. You know like throwing spit wads at the cute girl in your 2nd grade class.. Maybe not though, I think some of us out grow that to a certain extent. 

Guys that may have dosed heavy on the cologne might be trying to grab someone's attention also. I can't say much about the way women act, but I don't think all situations will apply to both sexes


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

missred said:


> Duh
> purse and vagina are practically synonyms
> i can never remember which one i keep my makeup and cell phone in.
> i like to keep people guessing


I'm guessing you go through security alot. Either that or spent some time in prison.

*Waves metal detector* *Beep*

"Are you wearing a belt, anything in your pockets?"

"Nope..."


----------



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

i have been told if a man wands you down with a metal detector that he is totally crushing on you 
:blushed:

@righteous bob
its not just a guy thing. sometimes when i really like a guy but think he is either super aware of my actions or very intimidated i will try to make physical contact in a not so sly two year old way that almost always looks like violence from a third party. 
Things like whacking you with a pillow and punches to the shoulder while avoiding eye contact and suppressing a grin are usually good signs from me.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

missred said:


> Things like whacking you with a pillow and punches to the shoulder while avoiding eye contact and suppressing a grin are usually good signs from me.


I love shoulder-punches from girls.


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

What's part 2?
Replying to the Attraction?


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

missred said:


> i have been told if a man wands you down with a metal detector that he is totally crushing on you
> :blushed:
> 
> @righteous bob
> ...


What?! Who told you... I mean, umm... You wish! *Punches shoulder*


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Yeah, I studied these signs. They do tell you things, although it doesn't really mean that they'll go out with you. Once, a classmate of mine showed pretty much all these signs to me. Brushing the hair, giggling (even though I didn't really say any good jokes), blushing, smiling, etc. Plus she was a shy girl and even some other people took notice of our discussion. But when I asked her if she wanted to go for coffee or something, she said she had a boyfriend. Damn, she was cute and had a terrific personality:dry:

But yeah, I do know these, after looking them up and doing some research. The only problem is that I don't want to get cocky and misinterpret signs, so often times I'll probably pass some flirts in thinking they're innocent. Sometimes when I walk down my campus girls who are off in their own little worlds will suddenly look at me and give a warm smile (without me greeting them first or doing it out of reaction). I'm sure that's flirting but again, sometimes I'm a person who plays it "better safe than sorry".

Another good skill to research and learn is kissing:wink:


----------



## raedbanihani (Feb 25, 2010)

HI:bored::tongue:


----------



## raedbanihani (Feb 25, 2010)

raedbanihani said:


> HI:bored::tongue:


:angry::blushed:


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Selden said:


> Yeah, I studied these signs. They do tell you things, although it doesn't really mean that they'll go out with you. Once, a classmate of mine showed pretty much all these signs to me. Brushing the hair, giggling (even though I didn't really say any good jokes), blushing, smiling, etc. Plus she was a shy girl and even some other people took notice of our discussion. But when I asked her if she wanted to go for coffee or something, she said she had a boyfriend. Damn, she was cute and had a terrific personality:dry:
> 
> But yeah, I do know these, after looking them up and doing some research. The only problem is that I don't want to get cocky and misinterpret signs, so often times I'll probably pass some flirts in thinking they're innocent. Sometimes when I walk down my campus girls who are off in their own little worlds will suddenly look at me and give a warm smile (without me greeting them first or doing it out of reaction). I'm sure that's flirting but again, sometimes I'm a person who plays it "better safe than sorry".
> 
> Another good skill to research and learn is kissing:wink:


This has happend to me as well. And it's true that just because she's giving you all the signs doesn't mean she wants to go out with you. She could just be friendly. 

Due to time, I can't finish. But I'll come back to this when I can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I know this is going to sound cheesy but if your not picky about who you hook up with going to areas where women show up and just asking out random chicks you will eventually find someone who wants to hang out. You can't come off as a total creep though, but it's hard to avoid completely. Despite what people think I dislike picking up bar chicks, depending on what age group you are going for will determine where to best do this at. The thing is even if you fail and don't pick up a single girl it will make it that much easier to talk to someone you might be crushing on at a later time. once you train yourself to bite back the "butterflies" it just keeps getting easier and easier. I just turned it into a type of game, to give myself a challenge because I am the type who feels compelled to prove to myself that I am capable of whatever I set my mind to.

It may sound odd but it can help to practice on girls you know will say no, that way the idea of rejection won't be as severe and it will get you used to it. Then when you see a girl that you like and may have a shot with it will be more natural and you can be more confident in your approach. I don't think girls are too fond of guys covered in their own flop sweat


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

To answer everyone's questions, they'll all be in here and it might take a while due to school work etc (etc meaning more important things than school work)


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> To answer everyone's questions, they'll all be in here and it might take a while due to school work etc *(etc meaning having 'fun' with Robyn)*


Awww <3 :blushed: I love you too, bbz. "Fun" eh? :wink:


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

And another sign, if a guy looks like he has a gun in his pants, it just means he's happy to see you:tongue:


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Selden said:


> And another sign, if a guy looks like he has a gun in his pants, it just means he's happy to see you:tongue:


I have found this tip to be the most useful.


----------



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

unless there is literally a gun in his pants. I find this to be a sign that he does not think the date will be going well
you should always check first. 
wingman had the right idea with metal detectors


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Psh, that just means he wants to protect me in case someone attacks us while we're out.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> EXACTLY. It filters out the weak ones. I have no time for them. They should move on.
> 
> Most likely if you are deterred by my curb kicking then I am probably doing you a favor anyway.


Just outta curiosity, for what reasons do you tend to kick them to the "curb"?

If that happened to me but the reason for it was something little, then I'd definitely come back and do better. However, if the reasons were sound and logical, then I wouldn't come back because obviously I can't make the girl happy.

So if you're actually making sense every time you're playing this game, then you're only chasing away every logical thinker with strong principles.

After fucking things up three times in a row, I came to the conclusion that me and this girl just weren't meant to be, despite how amazing everything was when we first met. After all, what relationship isn't exciting when it first begins, so why should I treat this connection any more special? I kept screwing up so I_ should_ go, instead of making her life unnecessarily stressful and painful. Its not fair for her to have to suffer through my mistakes.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh dear. I am trying to stop de-threading on Ass Biscuits thread. Let me just say for the record, admitting that I "kick men to the curb" when I like them is not something I am proud of. And it's something I can only realize in retrospect. I am not hoping to accomplish anything when I do that. I just get incredibly *shy* and want them to go away.

Now, my guy friends have made it very clear, that if I REALLY do not want to be with someone to flat out tell them "I am not interested" or "I am not physically attracted to you". I hear that this would be doing men a favor. But this can only work if the guy is honest about his intentions in the first place. In other words, if a man doesn't ever say "I want to date you", the both of us remain in a guessing game. And I know as a younger girl in my 20s, attention was often just as important as a relationship. 

Now it is quite a bit different. I know the reality of leading people on. Both people whether they like each other or not should be direct. You can still be friends afterwards even if your romantic feelings are not reciprocated. Just be cool about it. Men should want a girl to say "no" or "yes". You should want to put them in that position. Their response tells you whether you need to move on or not. Nobody wastes their time.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Pinkrasputin it's okay, you were asked a question, it's okay but wingman can you please stay on topic especially after I asked you to?

Is it really that important to ask her and go straight off rail again as soon as I asked for you not to? 

There's not going to be a part two :sad:

I'm not allowed in the end plus I think it's a waste of time now because I had plans and I don't think they'd work here. Sorry guys.

And btw obviously you could ask them! dur, that's not what this post was about :frustrating:

If anyone has tips to add don't be afraid to add please! Just don't say "you could just ask". That's especially hard for bis and lesbians which these tips were supposed to be for (except this one, this is for everyone I was just setting a foundation for my other ones with this one)


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> I know a guy likes me when he tells me he likes me. I don't want to guess. If my crush is too embarrassed to ask me out or convey that information, I figure he is not strong enough for me. Perhaps I need a man who is willing to step it up, write that text, email, or ask for my number. Yeah- him. That's the guy I want.


Agree. I don't like guessing games, some people flirt just because; maybe to boost their own self esteem or that's just the way they like to treat other people. 
Some people like to fancy themselves desirable by flirting with everyone, as well. Some of these I shoot down to kill. 

People also mistook my 'interest' often. When I find someone intriguing, I might try to know them better by making effort to stay in their orbit and converse with them about anything. That doesn't necessarily mean I'm attracted to them, or even will stay interested after I find out more about them.
A perceptive one saw through it and figured that it's just the way I was, but said it's easy to feel flattered by the attention.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm going to get this thread closed.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> I'm going to get this thread closed.


Well, I liked your first post here Assbiscuits. Don't worry, you did a good job. Although I knew most of the advice there was one or two there that helped me. And it's always good to brush up on old knowledge anyways:happy:


----------

